# mod_rewrite (wieder mal)



## apric (16. Mai 2004)

Ich habe folgendes Problem bei der Verwendung von mod_rewrite:

RewriteEngine On
RewriteRule ^aktuell/$ index\.php?seite=aktuell

soll z.b. bei http://url/aktuell die entsprechende Seite liefern, tut es auch soweit.
Nur werden dann Bilder von dieser index.php plötzlich aus den "virtuellen" /aktuell-Verzeichnis versucht zu lesen, was natürlich scheitert.
Auch weiterführende relative Links werden dadurch unbrauchbar.
Kann man dies über mögliche RewriteConds verhindern oder muss ich auf absolute Links und Adressen umsteigen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus

mfg apric


----------



## JohannesR (19. Mai 2004)

Naja, du könntest alle Bilder (Alle Dateien mit den Endungen .png, .jpeg und .gif oder alle Dateien, die in aktuell/images liegen sollten) auf das Verzeichniss darunter Verlinken, so in der Art:


```
RewriteRule ^\/aktuell\/images\/(.*)$ /images/$1
```


----------



## apric (19. Mai 2004)

Danke für den Hinweis, hatte irgendwie ein Brett vorm Kopf  
Aber das Problem an sich ist schon ein wenig blöd...


----------



## OliOli (16. Juni 2004)

Wo hier grda ein thread offen ist...

Bei mir funktionierts auch nciht so wie es soll.

Meine Seite liegt im Verzeichnis http://localhost/sites/clan2/

Ein Link sieht etwa so aus: 
/sites/clan2/news/ 

Ich will damit auf
/sites/clan2/index.php weiterleiten. 

Meine .htaccess sieht so aus:


```
RewriteEngine On
Options +FollowSymlinks
RewriteBase /sites/clan2

RewriteRule ^news/$ 						index\.php [L]
```

Naja, was soll ich sagen, er machts nicht. error 500 eben... 
Hat jemand ne Lösung..?

MfG Oli


----------

